# Dojo and walk ins



## kosho (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,
           I had a 18 year old come into my dojo.  He said he will be testing for his black belt in march. he worked out with my guys. after class he left with 1/2 the EGO he came in with. any others ever had this happen?

There is more to the events and how he became humbled...

Kosho


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 4, 2007)

Kosho I had a thread I started just last week about a similar situation.  I personally would love to learn of the events that led to the ego deflation!​


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 4, 2007)

That's happened with us a couple of times.  Also, I've taken my arrogant 4th dan butt into dojos where I felt humbled, awed and inspired.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 4, 2007)

Been there and done that as well as having that done to me.  Its usually good for all around.


----------



## tellner (Oct 4, 2007)

I've also seen the opposite, normally competitive trusting kids turned into arrogant hypercompetitive SOBs and style-crazed credulous True Believers.

Humility? It's great if egotism is a problem. If poor self-concept and a weak ego are the issues it's the wrong medicine.


----------



## kosho (Oct 4, 2007)

I am leaving for home soon and will post it tommorrow when at work on break.


Kosho


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 4, 2007)

kosho said:


> Hello,
> I had a 18 year old come into my dojo. He said he will be testing for his black belt in march. he worked out with my guys. after class he left with 1/2 the EGO he came in with. any others ever had this happen?
> 
> There is more to the events and how he became humbled...
> ...


All you really did was show him he wasn't good at what you guys are working on and that would be true for any walk in at any school. Go visit his school and they will all go home shaking there heads about how you don't get their material.
Sean


----------



## still learning (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, This is a good story that shows NOT all black belts are equal.

Many schools the requirments are easier and years to earn is less than 3 years.  Others the requirments are harder and time can be 5 years or more.

Joe Lewis got his black belt in less than 7 months in Okinawa. NO testing either.  Joe would spar with all black belts and he kept beating them.  The Sensi said....you are equal to my black belts...so he was award one.

Today earning a black belt does not require a person to be a good fighter...just needs to pass the schools testing.

At my son and daughter Judo school....you have to beat at least three or more Judo people of same rank (testing)to move up or win some many matches to prove for promotions.  Promote thru fighting

Masahiko Kimura (The Judo God)...pre-world war 2....was 16 years old when he started Judo by the time he was 21 years old...he was a 5th degree Black belt in Judo....when he got older...he was UNBEATABLE...
His promotions were base on winning matches.

Black belts are no longer is base on fighting and winning..if a brown belts can't beat other brown belts in a full contact matches .....than he ain't ready to be a Black belt.  Most testing is NOT base on this...just a small part of it.

Today testing is not base on winning...just meeting the physcial requirments and kata's many times.  

Just an opinion here ..........Aloha


----------



## kosho (Oct 5, 2007)

*All you really did was show him he wasn't good at what you guys are working on and that would be true for any walk in at any school. Go visit his school and they will all go home shaking there heads about how you don't get their material.
Sean*

His dojo amd mine are Both Shaolin Kempo Karate. His teacher and I both got Black belts from the same teacher  the same day.  I left after this and started to train with John Evans in SKK and Kosho ryu kempo. 

My point was that EGO blinds some of us. You don't walk into a dojo and tell people there you are great at throwing people, and your hitting power is top shelf and that your BJJ is the best in the area.

My students showed him that it is not, and he has asked to join and start training 1 a week at my dojo. now time wise. he has been training 7 - 8 years. my dojo has been open for only 3 years. my blue and purple belts trashed him.  ALL shaolin Kempo karate.  I have gone to other dojos and been very respectful to the teacher and there students. worked out with many in the area. My point was YOU should never walk in with a EGO.
thats all

Kosho


----------



## Danjo (Oct 5, 2007)

kosho said:


> His dojo amd mine are Both Shaolin Kempo Karate.


 
Ah so.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 5, 2007)

kosho said:


> His dojo amd mine are Both Shaolin Kempo Karate.



That's gotta hurt! :jediduel:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 5, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> That's gotta hurt! :jediduel:


I agree. 

B


----------



## KogaTengu (Oct 5, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> That's gotta hurt! :jediduel:


 
I don't get it...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 5, 2007)

KogaTengu said:


> I don't get it...


schools are the same style and he got worked on by the one he doesnt go to. major blow to ones inflated ego

B


----------



## kosho (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats was 1 of my points. he takes skk and I teach skk.

he is testing for his black belt in march.

he got tooled by purple and blue belts at my school.

he could not understand how this could happen as he trashes the students at his dojo.  His EGO was blinding him.

He came back again for another class and now wants to train at my school. I told him to wait until he gets his Black belt from the other Dojo. 

I would work with him to help him start to understand kempo/kenpo better. as far as what i feel it can be. LOL

all have a great weekend. I will post tuesday. as I have 3 days off from work and then next weekend Off to RENO NV.
to the gathering.

  Kosho


----------



## Danjo (Oct 5, 2007)

kosho said:


> I told him to wait until he gets his Black belt from the other Dojo.
> 
> Kosho


 
I think you meant to say "_Mc_Dojo"


----------



## KenpoDave (Oct 5, 2007)

kosho said:


> Thats was 1 of my points. he takes skk and I teach skk.
> 
> he is testing for his black belt in march.
> 
> ...


 
Well, it appears then that he is serious about his training.  Good for him for sucking it up and asking to train with you.




> I told him to wait until he gets his Black belt from the other Dojo.


 
Why?  If he is serious, based on what he now knows, it will mean nothing to him.  Rather than a goal, it now becomes an obstacle.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 5, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> Why? If he is serious, based on what he now knows, it will mean nothing to him. Rather than a goal, it now becomes an obstacle.


 
i think it may be a respect thing. He doesnt want to take that away from a fellow instructor

B


----------



## kosho (Oct 9, 2007)

He has put 8 years into his trainings. I told him he should stay there and finish his training to black belt and take the test there. 

As he would not at this time pass my BB test I give. I told him last week he did not know how to hit hard or take a punch. He looked at me like what ever. So I asked him to hit me. he did, it hurt a little but not really bad. I then asked if I could hit him. he said yes I been hit many times. 
So I hit him with a center line shot. about 20% power. he fell to the ground. in pain. was down for about 3 min. We both got him in the belly area. 

He said he never felt anything like that.
 Kosho


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 9, 2007)

kosho said:


> He said he never felt anything like that.
> Kosho



!!!

He must respectfully leave his teacher soon and learn from you!


----------



## Danjo (Oct 9, 2007)

kosho said:


> He has put 8 years into his trainings. I told him he should stay there and finish his training to black belt and take the test there.
> 
> As he would not at this time pass my BB test I give. I told him last week he did not know how to hit hard or take a punch. He looked at me like what ever. So I asked him to hit me. he did, it hurt a little but not really bad. I then asked if I could hit him. he said yes I been hit many times.
> So I hit him with a center line shot. about 20% power. he fell to the ground. in pain. was down for about 3 min. We both got him in the belly area.
> ...


 
Yowza! I take it that 100% power would have resulted in his spine being blown out the back of his gi and into the wall eh?


----------



## Danjo (Oct 9, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i think it may be a respect thing. He doesnt want to take that away from a fellow instructor
> 
> B


 
Why would he have respect for a guy that turned out such a cruddy product? It would be different if it were in a totally different art like TKD. Then he could say something like "Well, it takes more to be a black belt in our art" comparing apples and oranges etc.,  but to tell him to go and get rank in the same art and then come back with a belt that he couldn't earn in his new dojo is silly IMO. It's just telling him to go and falsely inflate his ego before coming back.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 9, 2007)

Danjo said:


> Why would he have respect for a guy that turned out such a cruddy product? It would be different if it were in a totally different art like TKD. Then he could say something like "Well, it takes more to be a black belt in our art" comparing apples and oranges etc.,  but to tell him to go and get rank in the same art and then come back with a belt that he couldn't earn in his new dojo is silly IMO. It's just telling him to go and falsely inflate his ego before coming back.


Good point.

B


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Danjo said:


> It's just telling him to go and falsely inflate his ego before coming back.



I agree.  He should respectfully leave his present Teacher now.  Quality instruction trumps rank any day, no comparison.  The color of the belt around your waist is nothing compared to the skill, after all.


----------



## kosho (Oct 9, 2007)

*Yowza! I take it that 100% power would have resulted in his spine being blown out the back of his gi and into the wall eh?*

Danjo  LOL,  Thats not want i said. But if you are not used to being hit them when someone hits you it hurts. Like say If john bishop in his art
had someone come in. he would not hit them really hard to make his point. 
or at least i would not think he would. I just wanted him to know there is so much more to the art of kempo/kenpo then what he has been shown. 

I have no issues sharing what I have learned. I also know that there is so much I still need to learn and to grow as a teacher and a student. 
thats all.  I will be in RENO NV. this weekend. for that gathering.


  kosho


----------



## tellner (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: All these "The young cocky guy walked in and got his clock cleaned by the Black Belt. He became a better person" stories.

Sometimes ya gets th' bar and sometimes the bar gets you.

A dear friend of mine who would never do this sort of thing anymore took a Karate class and wasn't terribly impressed. This was long ago and far away, before there was much martial arts in the US. The teacher decided to teach him a lesson in respect. The teacher got a short lesson in underestimating a skinny looking Indian kid and the effectiveness of boxing. He also got a quick nap. My friend's Karate career ended before the nap did. 

It doesn't always work out like the stories say it should


----------



## Danjo (Oct 9, 2007)

kosho said:


> Danjo LOL, Thats not what i said. But if you are not used to being hit then when someone hits you it hurts. Like say If John Bishop in his art
> had someone come in, he would not hit them really hard to make his point.
> Or at least i would not think he would.


 
Well, he usually just lets them workout with us and if they can hang, then great. If not, they don't usually come back. He doesn't slug them.



kosho said:


> I just wanted him to know there is so much more to the art of kempo/kenpo then what he has been shown.


 
Well, if he hasn't had to get punched before getting to brown belt, then what has he learned? If taking a punch constitutes "much More" than he'd experienced, then he must train in the McDojo of all time.



kosho said:


> I will be in RENO NV. this weekend. for that gathering.
> 
> 
> kosho


 
???


----------



## kosho (Oct 9, 2007)

Danjo,
             Maybe I just did not word what I was trying to say right?
But I Did not SLUG the person he made the comments about how he hits and can take a hit.  I asked him to show me. he did. It was not good.
i then showed him how I feel kempo /kenpo should be able to hit and he could not handle it at a lower end hit. 

I dont feel he is a brown belt. but thats me, maybe others out there would say he is good. everyone has different standers. 

I was just adding i will be in RENO NV for the Gathering this year and its this weekend. Hanshi Juchnik puts this on. last years event was truly great. I plan on taking a Kujukenbo seminar this weekend out there.
I will post who did the seminar when i get back next week. 

I also plan on going to a shiatsu seminar, and many others along with playing texas hold'em and just having a great time training.

Kosho


----------



## Danjo (Oct 9, 2007)

kosho said:


> Danjo,
> Maybe I just did not word what I was trying to say right?
> But I Did not SLUG the person he made the comments about how he hits and can take a hit. I asked him to show me. he did. It was not good.
> i then showed him how I feel kempo /kenpo should be able to hit and he could not handle it at a lower end hit.
> ...


 
Who's puting on the Kajukenbo seminar?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 9, 2007)

kosho said:


> he got tooled by purple and blue belts at my school.
> 
> Kosho


 
How exactly did he get tooled?  Was it in sparring?  Was it in his ability, or lack thereof, in executing his self defense techs and kata?  Was it self defense scenarios?

If it was sparring, was it tournament tag, or something else?  was it a type of sparring he might not have been familiar with?

More details, please...


----------



## kosho (Oct 9, 2007)

Danjo,
              I do not have the list of people teaching this weekend. I will get the names of the people i train with this weekend. and what I take for seminars. I will also take some photos and send them to Master Bendell
to post here on Martial talk.  have a great day as my school day ends at 2:03 pm. I will be back on in the am.

Kosho


----------

